# Scanlines



## Jakkoc (5. Juni 2001)

Wie setze ich diesen Effekt bei PSP 7 ein?
MFG
Jakkoc


----------



## Dunsti (6. Juni 2001)

Ich kenne mich zwar was Grafik betrifft nicht so gut aus, aber einen ähnlichen Effekt erzielst Du mit "Effekte - Textur-Effekte - Jalousie"

setze die Breite auf 2 und markiere den Haken bei "Horizontal". Die Deckfähigkeit bei etwa 50, und die Farbe Deiner Wahl.

hilft das ?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Jakkoc (7. Juni 2001)

*Danke*

Joa, passt, vielen Dank!


----------

